# 3 Days of Darkness before harest?



## OBMF (Jan 7, 2012)

Does this really increase resin production?


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 7, 2012)

Im also curious. I wonder if it would almost act as a sortof precure, the plant having no light for food will break down alot of its own stored food, possibly leading to a nicer flavor in the end product? Not more resin but better smoke regardless. just speculation


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 7, 2012)

I dont see how it can but I have read from several top growers that it definately helps.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats why I suggest it has more of a precure effect. Not more resin but nicer smoke. Lets the plant break itself down a little bit. Just a thought


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Jan 7, 2012)

It can only help the plant. I dont see how it would hurt. Just dont water it right before leaving it in darkness to prevent any mold from growing.


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been searching for a educated answer for this also, I've heard a lot of different "theroyss" on boosting resin production on the last few days and would appreciate some solid confromation aswell, thanks in advance!!


----------



## ink the world (Jan 7, 2012)

I started the darkness thing a few months ago and still do it. I have no solid scientific evidence, just my eyes and experience.

I read a theory that the extended darkness tricks the plant into thinking the season is over. Resin production goes up as she attempts to protect herself and a last ditch effort to grab any pollen floating


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 7, 2012)

Dakota Big Smokin said:


> I've been searching for a educated answer for this also, I've heard a lot of different "theroyss" on boosting resin production on the last few days and would appreciate some solid confromation aswell, thanks in advance!!



For about the hundredth time on this site ....


*"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."*


----------



## OutlawR6 (Jan 7, 2012)

The plant produces trichs as a form of "sunblock" for the flower, and when the lights are on, or the sun is up, the trichs degrade, so when you have it sit in darkness there is uninterrupted trich production.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 8, 2012)

wow very interesting... Makes Sense... defo will let mine sit in the dark a while before I harvest... Want to Re-Veg mine after anyway... Some Darkness should perhaps help them with the Change back to 18/6..... mmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jan 8, 2012)

cannabis plants produce resin and thc in respinse to ultra violet. some people even go to the extreme of getting a UV-B bulb for the final week. 

during the day ur plant will grow and at night it will work on its root system, this is why even for autoflowering plants 24/0 isn't a good light pattern, even tho auto's can handle it, u need healthy roots as much as you need a healthy green lookin leaves up top.

think how long you've been waiting for your trichs to mature, nothing special is happening in those days of darkness other than you not harvesting. 

i did a side by side comparison with my first grow and there was no discernable difference. once your plants ready chop it, your reward will come from the work you've put in, not some voodoo trick tip cheat rain dance or whatever


----------



## ink the world (Jan 9, 2012)

Funny that your experiment on your FIRST grow is a basis for your opinion. I'll take my decades of experience, scientific FACT and the experience of other seasoned growers over your opinion

When something is studied and those results are confirmed that isn't a "rain dance" or an urban legend


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jan 9, 2012)

regardless of how many grows i've done, if i put a plant in the dark for 3 days its gonna do what its gonna do. how many grows before my experiments valid ?

why you trying to shoot me down? is your self esteem tied to this in some way? we're all here to talk about what we've done and learn.

you've mentioned scientific facts that ur basing ur opinion on, care to share the source? you can search for people using UV on this forum and find shitloads yet the only time this topic is being discussed its iffy mythy.

bricktop posted a study saying that theres an increase but its strain dependant, this ties in with my opinion that i didn't notice much if any difference. i'll take proven specific tried and tested methods rather than some that are sketchy at best


----------



## ink the world (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest w/ you. I honestly couldn't care less on your thoughts about cannabis. 

When you don't know what u are talking about, you shouldn't accuse people of "sketchy at best" techniques. If you think that you know more about medical grade cannabis than someone like Subcool and many other growers much more experienced and knowledgeable than you should enlighten us all


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Jan 9, 2012)

From the book _Cultivating Cannabis_, by C.K. Watson, page 238: 

"*Warning*: There is a rumor going around that putting your plants in complete darkness 36-48 hours before the chop will result in a higher concentration of trichomes. This myth is further perpetuated by growers saying it has worked for them. This has been tried on 30 different strains, with the result that only four out of 30 strains showed a marked higher concentration of trichomes, while the other 26 strains began to hermaphrodite and the buds looked malformed."


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2012)

Time is Now 4:20 said:


> From the book _Cultivating Cannabis_, by C.K. Watson, page 238:
> 
> "*Warning*: There is a rumor going around that putting your plants in complete darkness 36-48 hours before the chop will result in a higher concentration of trichomes. This myth is further perpetuated by growers saying it has worked for them. This has been tried on 30 different strains, with the result that only four out of 30 strains showed a marked higher concentration of trichomes, while the other 26 strains began to hermaphrodite and the buds looked malformed."


I call bullshit. Here is the reason it works. The plant produces thc in the twilight morning hours just before sunrise. It produces resin in order to protect itself from the UVB rays of the mid day sun. Keeping it in the dark period make the plant think morning is coming for 36-48 hours. Producing resin the whole time. This is not voodoo, or gobbledygook, it's is a fact Of cannabis. Any asshole can write a book. Who is c.k. Watson? Never heard of him.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jan 10, 2012)

fine then, ur not listening, thats fine, ur clearly a cock, i've already proven it to you, this is how thread arguments start, go back and re-read what i've said, if u dont follow then its going over your head. i'm not going to re-hash shit till i'm blue in the face, ur not worth my time. troll

as for the chap who asked originally, as u can see this is a topic of some contention. if ur mind hasn't been made up, try it for yourself, its the only way you can know what works for you!! good luck dude. unsubbed


----------



## Rumple (Jan 10, 2012)

I chop um down before the lights come on again. I have seen good growers and authors talk about a dark period, but I don't buy it.

A few years back they had a show called Urban Grower. They talked to Big Mike (owner of Advanced Nutrients) about having a dark period before harvest. He said, they tested this theory at one of the big medical grow ops they use for research and found it did not help at all. As a matter of fact he said it reduced the THC after two days in the dark.

Would be cool if someone could find that video. They pulled a few videos that talked about marijuana and Advanced Nutrients. Law changes made issues for folks making products solely for the purpose of growing weed.

I don't think a day or two in the dark is going to ruin your harvest.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 10, 2012)

quick answer NO .. do you really think just 3 days of darkness is going to give you a significant increase in thc production
think about it lol and get real


----------



## OBMF (Jan 11, 2012)

found a post with some info.
...continuing from sections of the missing parts of this post...

Before I go on with this post, I got the e-mail from MedicalMarijuana.org (James Burton) When asked about the subject...this was his reply..."Hallo,
Three nights work best...test your self." (I did 48 hours of darkness, once, with no visible difference)
When pressed about the quantification of percentages of increase, or the effects of darkness on a trichome's psychoactive properties, or darkness bringing-out the recessive gene that triggers increased trichome production, (extended darkness isn't a condition the cannabis plant has ever had a need to survive, thusly there is likely no triggered response from extended darkness) and the effects of not providing darkness, or any reports or insights that may back his answer...he never responded. 

My opinion has remained unchanged after our exchange.
Regardless...isn't it quality you should strive for? 

This video, might be able to shed some light on, not the darkness before harvest supposedly increasing trichomes, (a doubtful concept) but actually increasing the potency of your trichomes, and why it might work this way. (a very plausible concept)
Within this video, is a statement I was trying to point-out regarding the 24 hrs of darkness technique...it refers to "cause and effect". Very interesting information. Gets a little bogged-down with facts, which I'm aware isn't always taken very well in here, but it's still interesting. I strongly recommend paying attention to the content. He helped teach me, early in my gardening education.
YouTube - THC and Me

Oh...and with regards to the statement I heard about light degrading thc on cannabis...it's refering to post-harvest handling.

If you'r bored...here's a post I lifted from somewhere, but the posters name was Finalopagus, I believe...

Read and Remember:


Forget big colas and stinky buds: it's all about the resin. 
Marijuana is perhaps the only plant in history grown primarily for its trichomes. Whether used for hashish or marijuana the objective is the same: production and harvest of THC-rich trichomes (crystals). Yet often the cultivator loses sight of the real goal of growing this plant. Bud size, density, coloration, flavor and odor are all of little value if they do not produce the euphoric sensations we seek.
Trichomes and resins

Trichomes come in many shapes and sizes and are used by plants for many different purposes. Cannabis uses its trichomes for a variety of purposes, some of which require THC and other cannabinoids to be effective, and others that do not.

The primary goal of any plant is to create and nurture seeds to the point where they will be viable for future growth. Trichomes help prevent seed damage from dessication, insects, animals, light degradation and fungal disease. Perhaps the most successful function of trichomes in the proliferation of cannabis is their attractiveness to humans. What better a creature to protect and spread a genus than the most advanced organism on the planet?

An important thing to remember is that heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes yet pack only a headache. In drug strains a dense stand of trichomes is a sign that it could be of high potency, but certainly not a guarantee.

This is because the resins that flow within may or may not hold the THC and other cannabinoids that we are looking for.

Indica varieties often look more heavily crystallized than Sativas, yet typically don't have the same mind-warp capabilities. Even with a known high-THC clone, THC level and cannabinoid ratios may change depending on environmental conditions.

What defines drug strain cannabis is the plant's ability to convert cannabidiol (CBD) or possibly cannabichromene (CBC) into THC.1 If we as growers do not provide the plant with reason to make this conversion it likely will devote its energy elsewhere, to aid in its survival.

Environmental Influence

It takes high quality genetics to produce high quality marijuana, but genetics is only half of the equation. The genetic structure (genotype) only plays 50% of the role in determining the appearance and quality (phenotype) of a given plant. The other half is determined by environmental conditions such as light, temperature, humidity and soil nutrition. All these factors play a role in both the physical and chemical nature of marijuana's trichomes.

The best way to take a look at how environment affects THC production is to look where on the planet cannabis has naturally adopted a high THC profile. As cannabis has spread around the world it has taken on many different traits to help in its adaptation to varied areas. The best drug varieties have always been found at equatorial or high altitude locations. The one thing which both of these variables have in common is high light intensity and a large amount of ultraviolet (UV) light in the spectrum.

Recent Swiss trials in outdoor plots of clones grown at different altitudes have shown that there is correlation between higher altitude and increased potency (although there seems to be a trade off in yield). This likely means that THC-rich resins act to protect the plant and its seed from both higher light intensities and ultraviolet presence. *It's no surprise that cannabis has developed a chemical to protect itself against the Sun's damaging UV rays, as they can be injurious to all forms of life.*

In a plant's search for survival, energy put towards unneeded processes is wasted energy. Therefore a high-THC plant grown in a low THC environment will likely produce a medium THC result.

Humidity also plays a role in plant resin production. Although some potent equatorial strains do seem to occur in high humidity areas, most high-test land races have evolved in drier areas, like Afghanistan. The aridity of the areas of Afghanistan where Indica strains have evolved is quite apparent by the trait of large dense flower clusters. This would only be an advantage in an area of low humidity, as flowers will mold in anything more.

There are many examples of non-cannabis plants producing resins in order to protect themselves from drying out. The waxy coating on cacti and other succulent plants is a prime example. Marijuana flowered in humid conditions will often have a longer stalk on the glandular trichome than the same strain grown in drier conditions. While this may give the appearance of being very crystallized, it will likely contain less THC than the same plant grown in a drier environment. Another problem with longer trichome stalks is that the gland heads are more likely to break off during handling.

Flushing: pros and cons

Much time and thought has been put into the feeding needs of each part of marijuana's life cycle, yet for some reason the final stages of resin development always seem to be ignored. But the vegetative period of plant growth is only setting the platform for us to produce the trichomes that we are after.

Flushing in particular seems to be something that is over-emphasized by many of today's growers. Many growers "flush" their plants with straight water or clearing agents during the final weeks before harvest in an effort to improve taste and smokeability. The theory is that this forces the plant to use up stored nutrients that may affect these qualities. Although this is certainly true to some extent, what many are forgetting is that not all nutrients can be moved within the plant.

Nitrogen, which is the main factor in poor-tasting bud, can be moved within the plant. If not present in the root zone a plant will take it from the older leaves to support newer growth. Calcium, however, is a nutrient that cannot be moved within the plant, if it is not present in the root zone it is not available for growth. Little research has been done on nutritional requirements of cannabis during the final stages of flowering, but it seems likely that calcium is vital as it is crucial in cell division. A calcium deficiency at later stages could therefore adversely affect trichome production.

This is not as serious of a concern for soil-based growers, as lime or other calcium sources which are mixed into the soil likely will provide sufficient nutrition even while flushing with pure water. But hydroponic growers using very pure water sources with little naturally occurring calcium could have problems. Flushing is certainly a valid technique, but is easily overdone and is not a quick fix for overfeeding earlier in the flower stage.
*(edit from Rusty...some of us flush to release salt build-up, not just flushing nutes...)*

Some studies have shown that high potassium levels have a negative influence on THC production, which would correlate to the general belief that while hemp crops uptake more potassium than phosphorous, the reverse seems to be true for drug and seed cannabis crops. A study on how to minimize THC levels in hemp crops showed that THC levels in newer leaf growth decreased as nitrogen levels were increased. As no THC measurement was taken from floral clusters we can only speculate that the same would likely hold true in buds. This would also explain the good results that most growers have flushing their plants, as nitrogen is the nutrient most easily flushed from the soil.

Companion planting

Much research is still needed on the interrelationships of plants in the garden. Little is known about common vegetable garden plants effect on each other, let alone how they may react with cannabis.

Growing certain plants in proximity to each other has been documented to cause noticeable effects on growth, both positive and negative. The main companion plant that has attracted interest with underground marijuana researchers is stinging nettle (Urtica dioica) which has been said to increase essential oils in many plants.

Breeding for potency

Marijuana is unique from an evolutionary standpoint in being the only plant in history that in some cases has been grown and bred for over two decades under nothing but artificial light. It is very likely that there have already been some genetic changes that have taken place as a result of this. All plants, especially cannabis, will quickly adapt to a new habitat by adding or dropping traits over successive generations. With breeders doing potentially as many as three or four generations per year, over 20 years there is great opportunity for drift from original genotypes.

Some "oldtimers" of the cannabis community have theorized that the use of high pressure sodium (HPS) light as a sole source of lighting has resulted in unconscious selection for lower THC parents during breeding. This theory is based on the assumption that ultraviolet light is a large causal factor in the plants production of THC. As HPS lights produce little in the way of UV, the lower potency plants could look the most vigorous in early selections (before flowering) as they would have a genetic advantage over high THC plants (less wasted energy).

A common way of conducting a breeding program where space is limited is to start large seed lots and then select the best individuals for flowering. Vic High and others have done some preliminary research into creating high UV environments by adding tanning or medical UV lights to their regular lighting for early seedling selections. As most Dutch breeding is done behind closed doors it is unknown whether this is used by any breeders in Holland.

Tricks (theories) of the trade

Delving through the history of marijuana cultivation you will find a myriad of techniques used to supposedly increase THC production. Much of this is little more than hippie folklore, but over the years some techniques have appeared which seem based on some amount of science.

Although some of the younger growers these days may never have used a metal halide light, many of the older set still swear by them as a complement to high-pressure sodiums in the flower room. With the advent several years ago of the Son-Agro HPS bulbs and others like it, which offer a higher amount of blue in the spectrum than standard HPS, many growers have felt that that they can do away with metal halides altogether. Growing strictly under sodiums has its advantages in terms of yield per watt, but is still lacking as far as a balanced spectrum when compared to a mix of HPS and halide.

Anyone that has ever seen a mixed light garden can testify that the healthiest, most crystallized buds occur where the two spectrums overlap. Again this brings us back to the UV factor, as metal halide bulbs emit a fair amount of UV while HPS emit almost none. Most growers employing halides in conjunction with HPS do so at a 2:1 HPS:halide ratio. Many growers, especially those restricted to one light, have been having good success using one of the new enhanced metal halide bulbs such as Sunmaster, which have a more balanced spectrum than either sodium or regular halide alone.

Glass and plastic materials used in greenhouses and air/water cooled light reflectors will block most useful wavelengths of UV from reaching plants. Luckily, recent research has shown that allowing UV to enter the greenhouse has many advantages on non-cannabis crops, and so some European greenhouses are beginning to switch to UV transparent glazing materials. Trade names for some of these products are Planilux, Diamant or Optiwhite. Plastic made from polymethylmethacrylate (PMMA) also transmits UV-B (the type that we are looking for). Traditional greenhouse coverings such as polyvinyl chloride (PVC), fiberglass, polycarbonate or regular glass allow little if any UV-B transmission.9

Harvesting in the morning ensures that your plant will be at peak THC content, as cannabis has shown THC fluctuations peaking in morning and dropping during the day. Some growers leave their lights off for several days before harvest to increase potency. This seems to have some scientific validity as light has been shown to degrade THC, hence the morning peaks. As light is the degrading factor and the plant still has the ability to manufacture THC during darkness, leaving the lights off for a day or two before harvest likely utilizes the plants stored potential for THC conversion without any opportunity for it to be degraded into cannabinol (CBN) and other breakdown products.


Your magnifying glass is your friend.
Traditionally marijuana has been harvested when the pistils die and the calyx starts to swell into a false seed pod. These days the best growers are getting much more detailed in their harvesting criteria. They take a close look at the trichomes themselves to judge peak harvest. Evidence that this is the only real way to tell peak maturity is in Sagarmatha's strain Matanuska Tundra, which ripens resin glands while most pistils are still alive and white. This seems an odd twist of evolution but proves that the pistil color and ripe glands do not necessarily have any correlation.

A small 25x or more pocket microscope, which can be picked up inexpensively at any electronic store, works well for taking a closer look at trichome development. What we are examining are the capitate stalked glandular trichomes, which will be a round gland head supported on a stalk. The coloration of these gland heads can vary between strains and maturity. Most strains start with clear or slightly amber heads which gradually become opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial colour of the resin head, with careful observation you should be able to see a change in coloration as maturity levels off.

Some cultivators wait for about half of the heads to go opaque before harvest to ensure maximum THC levels in the bud. Of course nothing tells the truth more than your own head, so try samples at various stages to see what's right for you. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger proportion of THC breakdown products such as CBNs, which is why some people prefer to harvest earlier while most of the heads are still clear.

Indica varieties usually have a 1-2 week harvest window to work with, while Sativas and Indica/Sativa hybrids may have a much longer period to play with.

Glandular conclusion

With the growing popularity of personal hashmaking through precision screening, many growers are starting to pay closer attention to the development of glands. The use of different size screens to separate glands of different sizes can only broaden our knowledge of the subtle nuances of trichome quality.

Growers using the same clone line over many crops have an excellent opportunity to play with some of these different techniques, as the main variable will be the environment, not the plant. Keep in mind that different strains may react very differently to the same techniques so be careful about drawing general conclusions.

Marijuana growers must look closer at their crop than the average farmer to achieve a premium product. Rows upon rows of beautiful plants are of no use if they do not glisten with the THC-laden trichomes that are the object of our quest.

Nurture your trichomes and feed your head!

References:

1) Starks, Michael. 1977. Marijuana Chemistry Genetics, Processing and Potency. Ronin Publishing, Inc., Berkeley, CA pp. 17-86.
2) McParland, Clarke, Watson. Hemp Diseases and Pests; management and biological control, CABI Publishing, New York, NY
3) Pate, DW, 1994. Chemical ecology of Cannabis. Journal of the International Hemp Association 2: 29, 32-37.
4) Kutscheid, 1973. Quantitative variation in chemical constituents of marihuana from stands of naturalized Cannabis sativa L. in east central Illinois. Economic Botany 27: 193-203.
5) B?csa, M?th? and Hangyel. Effect of nitrogen on tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) content in hemp leaves at different positions. 1997. Journal of the International Hemp Association 4(2): 78 -79.
6) Helen Philbrick and Richard B Gregg. Companion Plants and How to Use Them. 1996. Devin-Adair Company, Old Greenwich, CT.
7) Oldtimer1, 2001. Personal communication
 Vic High, 2001. BC Growers Association. Web site and help desk.
9) Hoffman, Dr Silke. 2001. Ultraviolet radiation in the greenhouse. Floraculture International, May 2001. Ball Publishing, Batavia, Illinois. pp18-27.
? An excellent general reference is Marijuana Botany, by Robert Connell Clarke. Ronin Publishing, Inc. Berkeley, CA​ 
Last edited by Rusty Trichome; Jan-19-2009 at 09:21. 

http://boards.cannabis.com/advanced-techniques/166621-24-hour-dark-period-before-harvest-2.html​


----------



## ink the world (Jan 12, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> fine then, ur not listening, thats fine, ur clearly a cock, i've already proven it to you, this is how thread arguments start, go back and re-read what i've said, if u dont follow then its going over your head. i'm not going to re-hash shit till i'm blue in the face, ur not worth my time. troll
> 
> as for the chap who asked originally, as u can see this is a topic of some contention. if ur mind hasn't been made up, try it for yourself, its the only way you can know what works for you!! good luck dude. unsubbed


You are correct I am not listening to you, youre full of shit and have little to no experience w/ growing cannabis. 

*Harvesting in the morning ensures that your plant will be at peak THC content, as cannabis has shown THC fluctuations peaking in morning and dropping during the day. Some growers leave their lights off for several days before harvest to increase potency. This seems to have some scientific validity as light has been shown to degrade THC, hence the morning peaks. As light is the degrading factor and the plant still has the ability to manufacture THC during darkness, leaving the lights off for a day or two before harvest likely utilizes the plants stored potential for THC conversion without any opportunity for it to be degraded into cannabinol (CBN) and other breakdown products.*


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 12, 2012)

Worked for me I started getting frost on the my leaves after 48 hours...then after 72 my buds were fucken covered in trichs!Will do this every harvest


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 12, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> during the day ur plant will grow and at night it will work on its root system, this is why even for autoflowering plants 24/0 isn't a good light pattern, even tho auto's can handle it, u need healthy roots as much as you need a healthy green lookin leaves up top.


Regular cannabis plants can handle 24/0 also, they are a c(3) annual. Only needing a photoperiod reduction/change to trigger flowering. And plants grow both foliage and roots, lights on and off. The roots at night and foliage during the day thing is pretty much a wivestale....


----------



## thc&me (Jan 12, 2012)

Once my trichomes have turned approximately 20% amber, I throw my plants into total darkness for 36 hours before harvesting them. I can't say as I've noticed an increase in resin production, but an extended dark period does allow your plants to use up stored sugars and will quicken their ripening. The cooler temperatures during this dark phase also really brings out the color and fragrance of your buds. Just make sure they are placed in a dry place, and have a fan circulating in the room.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Jan 12, 2012)

I keep mine in the dark for the last 3 days. My Widows showed definate improvement in the trics, and I've been doing this for 15 yrs. I'd like to think I have somewhat of a knowledge base. Also, plants don't need to drink so much when in the dark, so there is less water weight to have to deal with, thus reducing the risk of mold during the drying and curing process.

Agree or not, don't care. That's just how I roll :;.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

Giving an extended period of darkness deactivates the green chlorophyll which is active only during photosynthesis. This is to minimize grassiness. Ta da!


----------



## Pureblood89 (Jan 12, 2012)

It takes anywhere from 6-16 (depending on strain) weeks for trichomes to fully develop and mature naturally, even IF a plant could produce a fully grown trichome in three days, which is very hard to believe in the first place, it would be clear and contain nearly no cannabinoids.


----------



## markybuds (Jan 13, 2012)

i just posted this earlier today fir some dude asking why his buds had a weak smell after harvest -->

through the lighted period, the raise in temperature and especially high heat, evaporates the terpenes that are in the thc glands. terpenes are what give you your smell and are most abundant at the end of the dark period.. to be used up during the day. the plant is designed (evolved) this way to use the terpenes to ward off insects.. or attract animals to eliminate pests. interesting indeed




so my advice would be to chop after a full dark period when the terpens are at their peak.. or even a full 24 hour dark period if possible.


the deal is this... it cant hurt to put your plants into 1, 2 or even 3 days of darkness before harvest.. so why not do it if possible? its basically putting the nail in the coffin and pushing the flowers to the max of what you're gonna get in terms of production. even if you get 1% more trichs it would seem worth it to me. 

either way people are gonna believe what they wanna believe.. and thats fine  

Cheers


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jan 15, 2012)

This is my 2nd harvest and I gave my girls 48 hours of darkness before harvesting and got good results of course I don''t have anything to compare it with so I don't know how much good it really did but I was happy with my smoke.


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Jan 19, 2012)

I've read recently of a cold water flush during dark (Weed World Issue 96). It was an article from a med grower (I want to say in the States) but he had claimed they do 3 days of dark prior to harvest but also flush with cold water in the last 3 day dark period. I think he called it cold water shock or something.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 19, 2012)

The darkness works well for me. Use it if you like. Easy enough.


----------



## Dmoney4201 (Jan 21, 2012)

does resin production stop as soon as you chop the plant??? if not then when you dry in the dark before the cure does that increase resin glands too??? cause i'm harvesting 3 plants at different times.....so i can just turn off my lights for 3 days.


----------



## missnu (Jan 21, 2012)

I am going to try it...I'm just going to put a box overtop of the one I want in the darkness...the strain description for this strain says it makes a difference....so we'll see...


----------



## Rumple (Jan 21, 2012)

I was thinking you all should try leaving the lights off for a week and a half before harvest. Think about all the new resin glands you will get.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've onl done two grows but I had 48 hours of darkness before each harvest and I was pleased with the results. But then again I don't have a harvest to compare it to.


----------



## Dolci (Jan 31, 2012)

Being on the darkness for dankness!


----------



## 0Pacific0Northwest0 (Jan 31, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> regardless of how many grows i've done, if i put a plant in the dark for 3 days its gonna do what its gonna do. how many grows before my experiments valid ?
> 
> why you trying to shoot me down? is your self esteem tied to this in some way? we're all here to talk about what we've done and learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay, so I am going to _flush_ for a week, then place in _darkness_ for dankness, nice Dolci. That's a _double negative_, oh nooooooooo. lol
Anyway, I am trying to see if I can get my girl to use up all her chlorophyll while in the darkness. I think I will try 24 to 48 only in dark.?. ve shel zeeeee
Sooooo, I will let ya all know. Starting darkness Thursday or Friday based on trichs


----------



## Rumple (Jan 31, 2012)

If three days in the dark makes it better, perhaps you should keep it in the dark for a few weeks. Think about how good it will be then.


----------



## pharmacoping (Feb 1, 2012)

some cultures darken, and even bury their plants for longer.
I''ve tried on a couple hundred over a year, darkness for three days, then two, then just 12hrs, then settled on harvesting weekly before the lights come on, from the flush tray, with no watering for a day. not scientific, but darkness requires another room, and thats costly in a rotational garden, and did not justify it's practice, here. I do use a 1000 watt UV bulb to deliver uvb and uva to finishing plants, and they are much better than without. Lab shows more terpines, but thca/cbd/cbn profiles were similar. 
After genetics,nutrients, climate control/quality, the best investment made was in a water cooled propane powered c02 generator/controller set up. o2 depletion sensor,water temp sensor, tip sensor,overheat sensor, and prolly more. It increased my harvest weight by 30%, and flowering cycles decreased by 10-20%. It was a real no brainer and paid for itself in one month! costs 20 bucks a month to fuel, never failed.

my2cents

peace


----------



## resinousflowers (Apr 4, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Worked for me I started getting frost on the my leaves after 48 hours...then after 72 my buds were fucken covered in trichs!Will do this every harvest


in my opinion it just looks like it.for example a day or 2 before harvest,if you check on your plants just before the lights come on they always look more frosty.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 4, 2012)

i leave my plants in for sometimes 3 sometimes a week or maybe 2 like some seed banks WITH SUPER FROSTY plants ...but ive noticed as mentioned in other threads that ur trichomes become more amber and ur hairs on ur plants get super orange but ur bud is frosty


----------



## ihavealotofquestions (May 11, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> For about the hundredth time on this site ....
> 
> 
> *"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.
> ...


and two - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/524474-great-flushing-experiment-objective-depth.html



Rascality Afoot said:


> We also did another experiment with dark period. Herb that was harvested after a 48 hour dark period was more uplifting, whereas bud harvested with lights on was more couchlock. Both were very potent.


----------

